# baby twisting neck! help



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok this morning i found this baby on the floor, it had a bit of a ways down. So this morning I brought it in and feed it some corn and peas, it is about 3 weeks old. So I left and when i got home neck was twisted almost upside down. He did not seem hungry, I fed him any way this time some baby bird food so it would have some water. He is sleep now, when he wakes I will post some pictures. No other birds are sick or showing any signs the parents are fine at least showing no signs of being sick. please help ASAP! Oh poop looks good normal


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Sounds neurological. Is it effecting just his head and neck or is he not able to coordinate his body properly? It could be a variant of PMV. More experienced members should reply soon. If he perks up it could have been general lethargy.


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

It seems it can't find which way is up, it's not having fits it seems it wants and likes it's head upside down. That's how how it wants to sleep. I don't know what to do!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Could be a few things....

Concussion sorta thing....

PMV.....

Paratyphoid...

Salmonellosis.....

Just off the top of my head (no pun intended).

No need to panic. This is just one of those patient, process-of-elimination sorta situations. First off....sleeping on your head is a bad idea....so, tell him that. And make a "doughnut bed" out of a rolled up towel and place the baby inside it so she will have "walls" around her, thus if she starts moving around, it will be difficult to get her head caught underneath her again. Along with the territory comes checking up every few hours to make sure they haven't gotten themselves into pretzelized trouble.

Now....it could be an impact injury, a virus, or an infection. The first two just require supportive care.....food, warmth, vigilance. A virus can take quite a while to shed...up to a month or more, possibly.
If an impact injury you will likely see improvement w/i 1-2 weeks.

The third thing...infection. In cases such as this, to cover that base I always treat with an antibiotic. It may be useless if the cause proves to be one of the former...but, it cannot hurt.

Ciproflaxin (Cipro, Baytril) is the first choice. If you do not have that, then Cephalexin, Augmentin, Amoxycillin, Ceclor, Penicillin can also be helpful.

Do you have any of these (pet or human-grade) available ?

Thanks for saving your pal's life !!

Oh...separate the parents from the rest of your birds (assuming they have been feeding the baby).


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes I do have some Baytril it's in capsule form what would be the dosage? And what do you suggest as far as food stay with the baby mix or peas and corn? It pooped and it smelled a little funky.
And thanks


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

Oh and I already made the doughnut


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

I have clavamox 50mg amox 12.5mg clavulanic acid, then I have some 4 in 1 any suggestions please


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

Mucusy poop but formed and good color


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

Ok so I am the only one replying to my post, thanks


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Wondering if the description is a little difficult to picture. Is it possible to post a clear pic of typical poops maybe? 

As regards the symptoms, my first thought would be Salmonella infection (Paratyphoid). A bird with the upside down head symptom is _most likely_ but not necessarily exclusively to have Paratyphoid or PMV, but in a youngster like that, assuming PMV has not been present in your loft, I'd go for Paratyphoid. As has been suggested, it could well be that it's been passed on due to one or both of the parents being asymptomatic carriers. 

The medication of choice for Paratyphoid would indeed be Baytril - a couple of pigeon health books even recommend that Baytril should be reserved just for Paratyphoid - and the dosage for the liquid form would be 0.1 ml for 100 grams bodyweight. Needs someone who can get their head around it to figure out what's right for the capsule form - depends what the strength is in one capsule. Maybe you could PM Dobato for a view if no-one else comes in.


----------



## blessitwings (Jun 27, 2010)

Thank you, no other birds in the loft are showing signs and the other baby the parent just raised is doing just fine. Do you think clavamox will do the trick or should I change


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Personally, I would use Baytril but as I say, you'd need to find out about the correct dose.

Clavamox would normally be used to combat different types of bacteria - we use it to prevent infection from wounds inflicted by predators.


----------

